# Where To Check Prices On Used Zoli Shotgun



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Just wondering where are some web places I can go compare prices on an used Antonio Zoli Silver Snipe 28 gauge over and under I've been offered to buy.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

You might have some luck at one of the gun auction sites:

http://www.gunsamerica.com/Search.aspx?T=zoli

http://www.gunbroker.com/

http://www.auctionarms.com/


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Great leads, thanks. Gunsamerica got a Silver Snipe listed in a 20 gauge - close enough to give me an idea of the price range.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

gunbroker is way high on most prices, sometimes the "buy Now" price can be pretty close


----------

